

Ask HN: Getting advice when you need it. - vrikhter

We're building a product focused on connecting you with people that you can easily have a live (phone, skype, in-person) conversation with regarding your biz/product.<p>Who would you want to talk to? 
- Entrepreneurs 
- Designers 
- Engineers 
- CPA 
- Lawyers 
- VC/Angels 
- ????????<p>PS We'll have some people donating their time later this week. Looking forward to your response!
======
publishedin
Bloggers in my niche

~~~
vrikhter
What's your niche?

